# are you happy with your dealer?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I think there are 2 types on this forum.. those who like me are useless and have their dealer do everything, or those who just use their dealer for parts.

Either way, are you happy with your dealer? 

For Me: My dealer was about 200-300 cheaper than most on my tractor. The owner/salesman is an older down east maine type of guy... (friendly, pleasant easy going)

I just bought a thrower and again my dealer was 125-200$ cheaper than the others i called. 

So price wise they are great. Service has been good.. only one problem, after my 5 hour change, they left my oil filter a little loose, but that was sort of my fault for not checking... 

Otherwise the father son team (in south portland ME) have been great. 

I tried to pay for my snowthrower and they would not let me... they said to wait till i got it installed.. I would have thought a smaller shop would want to collect the money but as usual they were nice and pleasant to deal with.

Also as far as accessories.. they have better prices than the other shops i called around for price quotes.. 


So overall I am very happy.. With my machine and the service and sales. 



How about your experiences?? 

sj


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *I think there are 2 types on this forum.. those who like me are useless and have their dealer do everything, or those who just use their dealer for parts.
> 
> Either way, are you happy with your dealer?
> ...


I basically just use a dealer for parts. There aren't any much closer than a couple hundred miles anyway. Not much in the way of good used machines either. I don't care much about the color of any tractor but won't spend big bucks to mow weeds. So I got a GT300 from Sears last year. I'm not big on Sears but the owner is a local fellow who is friendly and helpful. If I need anything I just give him a call and it's taken care of. 

Life is pretty good !!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Very Happy*

My snapper dealer is always friendly and has had everything i have needed. :clap: And not very expense always service with a smile:smiles: I dont know about the Cub dealer yet havnt needed any thing from him yet.
Jody:usa:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I have only used my dealer for service on electrical stuff. What I know about electricity is that it hurts EVERY time I play with it. Deere has a parts on line system that allows you to see drawings of every sub-assembly and each part is called out by number. I can then add the parts I need to my vertual shopping cart and then check the price and availability which prevents surprises at the dealership. I can't buy them directly on line, but I do have the option of opening an account with a credit card and having the stuff shipped to my dealer. Since I'm in trouble enough with the credit cards, I just print out my list and go to the dealer and order it and pay cash. Getting the service manual for your tractor will help you through most of the repairs, and at $65 per hour in some shops, that should be a major motivating factor in picking up a wrench and doing it your self. If I can save $120 in labor, that allows me to afford any special tools I might need. Tools are good! Can't have too many!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I mainly use my dealer for parts for several reasons. 
1. I'm cheap! 
2. I like working on my tractors. 
3. I think that when something does break I'll have a better chance figuring it out since I am familiar with the tractor.

On the other hand someone like Greg who gets all those deals from his dealers tractor boneyard should nominate the dealer for sainthood or something!

Just my opinion

Andy


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I use the dealer only in a must have situation. If its an item I can make I make it, if its an item that is common place I buy it at the place I get the best price........I for one am not dealer loyal or tractor loyal for that matter. I don't like buying junk, but don;t really like being taken by 99% of any of the local dealers here, so I now mailorder or order online whatever I need..........and if it comes from a dealer in Alaska for a lesser price I order it from there. After all I am the frugal one.

There really is only one dealer here that I would go to for small powered equipment, and thats the Stihl dealer. He spent more time showing me all about back pack blowers and the ins and outs of various models and brands......had no problem when I asked to have one fueled up and test drive it.........and I bought it. Odds are if he sold L & G type tractors instead of zero turn and lawn duty stuff I probably would have bought a tractor from him in whatever color he sold! Prior to this year he sold Husqavarna brand tractors and powere equipment, but had too many problems not only with the tractors but Husky company as well..........especially when it came to warraaanty repairs.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Dealers.......edro: We don't need no stink'in Dealers edro: 

(actual quote from a true FMC Bolens Guy)


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt
Who needs Bolens dealers??? I like finding former bolens dealers that still have some parts on the shelf. I find some good NOS like that, parts that have been out of production since the 60's & 70's.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I love my dealer!!!!!:hooray: :hooray: :hooray: 

For obvious reasons....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just use mine for parts but they are awsome. He knows I am a "fix it" kinda guy, so projects come up once in a wile. Also is real cool about " just bring it home, if it works fine, just pay me next time" I got my 8N off him becouse he was sick of moving it around the lot. I told him I wanted it, but had to wait a few months to get the money.[just moved in to the new house, a little straped] Well he dropped if off the next week."just give me payments when you have it, Im in no hurry"


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

My 2000 Sabre has never had to go back to the dealer. But I do my own oil changes. 
 Rodster


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

So far so good with my JD dealer. I have purchased a couple of attachments in addition to the MMM FEL that came with my machine. I've also bought a new chainsaw and string trimmer from them. I'm sure they like me too, as I imagine $ $ signs pop up in there eyes like in the old cartoons when I drive up.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am extremely happy with my dealer. Their support and assistance has been second to none. They treat me about like family. They come highly recommended. Ricky (parts manager) at Hutston Ag Inc. especially deserves big kudo's for his hard work and customer support. :thumbsup:


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm very disapppointed with my dealer. I took my tractor in for transmission oil and filter change. It was there a week and what they did was change the fluid in the transmission, then changed the oil and filter on the engine (which I had changed 5 hours earlier. I'm looking at purchasing a Billy Goat leaf vacuum which my dealer carries, but I won't go back to him for anything. I love the tractor; glad I bought it but it would have been nice to get a dealer that "listens" to what the customer asks for.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I went into my dealer today to set up delivery of my 140 next week. I told him I would like to contact the original owner and ask him about some missing metal pieces before I order them from the dealer. Me salesman said he would call him and give me the info to contact him direct. He also mentioned, "who knows, he may have some other stuff for the tractor laying around you could get."

He said he'd also see if he could come up with a used seat for me, as mine is ripped in 2 places. 

Ya gotta love service like that!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

